# tug POSIDON



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I am looking for info on the Greek tug POSIDON my freind took a photo of her in september 1999 she looked like a US naval tug but i hpe someone here can clear up her history and fate 

many thanks


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

*Poseidon*

Found the following information from Piet van Damme's (Belgium) tug database it seems to fit the bill but it appears the name was changed in 1998 so would not have been called Poseidon in September 1999 assuming the name change info is correct of course.

(US Army ST tug Design 327 - 186 built / 327E)
Registered: IMO 8941559
155 GRT, L26,40m(24,67), B7,04m, Dr2,971m, Dp3,15m (86.5'x23'x8.6')
1 fpp, diesel 2tew 6cyl "Clark Bross" type MD6, 700bhp-515kW @300rpm, sp 9,5kn

ST 756
1944: Built by "Continental Shipbuilding Co" at Brooklyn, NY (USA) (YN 5)
1944: delivered to the US Army (USA)
194x: To "Corinth Canal Co" at Isthmia (GRC), renamed POSEIDON
1998: To "Sierra Cia Naviera y Comercial SA" at Athena (GRC), renamed FOULI
(HND flag, regd San Lorenzo, ON L-3527182, c/s HQUL7, 122 GRT, 23 NRT)
2006 -02/09: spotted at Karystos (GRC)


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you David.

I am afraid that is not the one. There is no E in the name unless a crewmember couldn’t spell properly. My friend had posted a picture in Marine News, but I thought it would be a good idea to ask the experts here.

I am intrigued to know the info on this tug as he is.

Many thanks for trying.


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

So am I intrigued now !


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

This one? Owner - HELLENIC SHIPYARDS CO LTD

IMO number : 7729710 Name of ship : POSIDON 
Call Sign : SV4484 Gross tonnage : 318 
Type of ship : Tug Year of build : 1980 Hellenic Shipyards Co. Ltd
Flag : Greece 2,880 BHP

She is the only one I can find in the Hellenic register of Shipping.

Jonty


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you Jonty 

I have pssed that info on to my freinds.

as soon as he can comfirm its the one i will let you all know.


----------



## theostam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,

the tug you are searching is the Greek tug POSEIDON (not POSIDON). The mistake is that in Greek PosEIdon and PosIdon are pronounced the same way. In Greek letters the name is "ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ". 

I grew up beside the Corinth Canal and I've crossed the Canal several times aboard the tug POSEIDON.

The data provided above by thameswatcher are correct. I reprint them here:
__________________________________________________ _______________
(US Army ST tug Design 327 - 186 built / 327E)
Registered: IMO 8941559
155 GRT, L26,40m(24,67), B7,04m, Dr2,971m, Dp3,15m (86.5'x23'x8.6')
1 fpp, diesel 2tew 6cyl "Clark Bross" type MD6, 700bhp-515kW @300rpm, sp 9,5kn

ST 756
1944: Built by "Continental Shipbuilding Co" at Brooklyn, NY (USA) (YN 5)
1944: delivered to the US Army (USA)
194x: To "Corinth Canal Co" at Isthmia (GRC), renamed POSEIDON
1998: To "Sierra Cia Naviera y Comercial SA" at Athena (GRC), renamed FOULI
(HND flag, regd San Lorenzo, ON L-3527182, c/s HQUL7, 122 GRT, 23 NRT)
2006 -02/09: spotted at Karystos (GRC)
__________________________________________________ _______________
(Source: Piet van Damme's (Belgium) tug database, republished in Shipsnostalgia http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=16057) 

You can find a list with the tugs that were constructed in the US during WWII in the following website: 

http://shipbuildinghistory.com/history/smallships/armytugs.htm

There – at the bottom of the page - you can find ST 756. 

POSEIDON (ex ST 756) has a celebrity sister, the tug "Vernicos Eirini" (ex ST 755) which in now in the Rahmi M. Koc Technology Museum in Konstadinople (Istanbul). The tug was donated by the Greek Vernicos family after serving a long career in the family’s tug business. Now is one of the main exhibits of the museum and I think that it also operates us a tug in specific occasions. For more information look at the following websites: 

http://www.hnsa.org/ships/vernicos.htm

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/photo521840.htm

POSEIDON (ex ST 756) now, spent more than fifty years in the Corinth Canal http://www.corinthcanal.com/en_index.php. The tug first went there at the end of the 1940s. The Corinth Canal became fully operational – after the damage caused by the Germans in WWII – in 1949 and POSEIDON was there in that year. The tug remained remained in service of the Corinth Canal Co. until the mid 1990s. Around 1997-8 was immobilized and after some years was sold to the firm mentioned above.

From there onwards the history of POSEIDON is uncertain. The new owners used it as a tug for a couple of years- until 2003. But then the Hellenic Coastguard (around 2003) confiscated the tug because of illegal tobacco trading or smuggling of illegal immigrants. The ship remained deserted in Karystos port until at least the end of 2007. From there onwards its fate is unknown. Probably it is still in Karystos but not in its original site. 
Half a year ago I found a lone picture of the tug in a Greek shipping site and I uploaded the above information and some more pictures. You can find all these (in Greek unfortunately) in the following website: 


http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=95037#post95037


Unfortunately I could not find a pic of the tug while it was operational. But if I find something I will post it in the site above. 

Theodoros


----------

